# First Post - Setting up my first Vivarium



## Cookie1979 (Aug 31, 2007)

Hello,

I have on occasion glanced on here but never really had much time to register and ask some question ot those with more experience, seeing as that is not the case (slow day at work) i thought i would ask.

I have looked at several old posts and they have helped a bit but i thought i would just ask my questions and wait to get pointed to other posts or advice by reply.

I have 2 royal pythons whihc i have had for about a year now living in a 4ft vivarium and while they are still far from fully grown i want to upgrade this to a good 6ft tank.

I know where i can get the wood, glass runners (4mm & 6mm), vents and finger pulls for the glass but i do have the following questions:

1. Would it be wise to get 4mm or 6mm glass runners, obviously i know this depends on the glass but i guess the question is for both glass and runners.
2. Has anybody got any reccomneded glass merchants in the Manchester area to cut my glass for me? I know i need the edges smootherd/polished but anyone got any ideas of price etc?
3. to install the finger pulls for the glass does this require more cutting into the glass or can i buy simple 'sticky on' ones?
4. Should i use any specific wood for my build? (i was going to use plywood but i am starting to doubt this)

Thats the only questions i can think of for the build of my vivarium.

Any help would be great...

p.s i am getting a bit confused with people telling me i should leave the light on 24 hours a day in my vivarium and others telling me not too. What is the best to do? I have a heat mat and a 40w spotlamp which keeps the vivarium at a constant 80f in the center of the tank.


----------



## Jamerz (Aug 19, 2007)

:welcome1:Hi thier built two of my own vivs ply wood is ok but it must be a
good qualty marine or brazilian ply . must still treat it with yaght varnish to seal the wood. As for the glass and runners 4 mm is fine and should not cost more than 25 pounds. You can get stick on handels to.
Well good luck but it is worth it. 
PS you can veiw my builds on this site.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

would 6ft be too big for royals as they're not too keen on too much space?

*personally* i wouldn't keep the lights on 24/7 as every reptile environment should be designed to replicate their natural environment. Look at where your rep comes from and try and provide the nearest you can for them in their viv.


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

royals dont need light, so just use a ceramic bulb


----------



## johnz_snow (May 31, 2007)

if you build the 6 foot viv id split in into two 3 foot vivs so they are housed seperate. they dont like to much space


----------



## crafty (Aug 13, 2007)

johnz_snow said:


> if you build the 6 foot viv id split in into two 3 foot vivs so they are housed seperate. they dont like to much space


totally agree three foot is plenty big enough for a royal either split the six foot or make a three foot stack one on top of the other


----------



## davenoble (Aug 25, 2007)

first of all a 6 foot viv is way too big. but if ya do build it, id reccomend 6 mm runners with 4mmLAM glass
however since this glass is special order its a touch pricey,

other option is plexiglass

ya could use average normal glass but the strength of a royal striking at food and hitting it could crack it. as theyre strong buggers.


----------



## Cookie1979 (Aug 31, 2007)

If i try to seperate them they get rather testy with me.... seriously i bought them seperatley and are both males but they cant stand being apart from one another... they follow each other, not sure if thats normaly but i dont want to seperate them. I think ill just leave the viv i have for my royals then...

I am thinking of getting some bearded dragons so ill build a viv for them instead.

I was told just to get toughened glass... that still pricey?

I guess i would always be getting 4mm glass with 6mm runners? and 2mm glass for 4mm runners?


----------



## royalnking (Mar 26, 2007)

the runners are designed and labelled for the depth of the glass ie 4mm runners for 4mm glass. if you get toughened glass the edges are already smoothed so it only works out a little bit more expensive than standard glass.

i think you are getting mixed messages on the light as you appear to be using it for heat. you can drop the heat slightly at night, but unless your room is very warm you will still need a heat source. snakes need a natural daylight cycle so you should not have a light source on 24/7. possibly swapping your bulb for a red nocturnal heat bulb would solve your problem without having to replace the fitting.


----------



## rhonddafarr (Sep 4, 2007)

hi to your question on how long you should leave the light on i put my agama on a 12 hour cycle uv light and heat lamp on at 8 am and off at 8pm and heat mat on at 8 pm and off at 8 am i noticed a big difference in his behavior when i put these lamps on a this cycle i hope this is usefull.


----------



## Cookie1979 (Aug 31, 2007)

ok i bought a red light (60w) and i am leaving that on all the time now.. the room they are in is quite well lit (out of direct sunlight though) so they get the natural light too. I have a heat mat which is on all the time too.

I bought a dimmer switch too so i can turn the voltage down to the bulb at night so its cooler.

This all ok? I have to admit they seem to be happier already.


----------



## Cookie1979 (Aug 31, 2007)

Ok i am having problems getting wood... (no rude thoughts please!!!)

I was going to build my viv last night but couldnt get any wood. Seriously it was either way too expensive or the wrong sort.

I am building this viv as follows:

5ft x 2ft x 3ft.

Does anyone know where to get some good cheap wood in the Manchester area?


----------



## Gazellianaimee (Mar 12, 2009)

Someone recommended me to use vaneered wood from bnq and use a glass table-top from ikea as is cheaper.


----------



## puffthebeardeddragon (Jul 23, 2008)

the threads 2 years old :whistling2:


----------



## Gazellianaimee (Mar 12, 2009)

Oops! Sorry...8?


----------

